# US Expat wants to retire in Slovenia



## teksmith (Jan 19, 2021)

I am currently a US citizen working in the US. I am looking at places to move when we retire in a few years.
My wife and I really like Europe and are looking at places like Portugal, France, Italy, and Slovenia.
Does anyone know how Slovenia will tax my retirement income?
I don't expect to earn any other income once we retire, but need to understand how Slovenia will tax my retirement income.
My retirement income will come from the following sources:
1. 401K
2. 401K Roth
3. IRA's

Thanks!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Your best bet is to take a look at the US-Slovenia tax treaty. Slovenia - Tax Treaty Documents | Internal Revenue Service

There is normally a section in every US tax treaty that deals with "pensions" - certainly US SS, but very often 401Ks and IRAs are considered to be "national pension programs."


----------

